# What lipo battery cutoff ?



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

What should I know about lipo battery cutoffs?
I need it for 2 cell.

There are some 10-40 bucks and some look adjustable.
Are they all the same?


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

TTT
Opinions?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

are you running brushless or brushed?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Minreg said:


> What should I know about lipo battery cutoffs?
> I need it for 2 cell.
> 
> There are some 10-40 bucks and some look adjustable.
> Are they all the same?


We sell a lot of SmartStop modules; especially the 2S cut off:

Novak SmartStop Modules


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Tyriddler said:


> are you running brushless or brushed?


Brushed for now. Does it matter?
I still run NIMH batteries but I got one saddle pack lipo and an updated lipo T35 and the balance thing. I plan to run the lipo with a stock or mild mod brushed motor in a pan car or whatever. 

So should be all set except for the cutoff. Dont want to buy the wrong one.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

oh ok so the lipo cut off is seperate?


----------



## vitmike63 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, i'm looking to buy a good brushless system and lipo batteries, what are a good choice for both, i'm into 10th off road racing, thanks.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Minreg, what ESC are you running, some have the cutoff built in and you can select or deselect Lipo cutoff?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

NovakTwo said:


> We sell a lot of SmartStop modules; especially the 2S cut off:
> 
> Novak SmartStop Modules


Any schedule when this will be available for the Slash


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I use the novak smart stop on a losi MRC it works fine. should be able to use it with ant car or truck. I recently bought some really inexpensive ($3-4) that plug into the balence plug and have a LED and a buzzer. They seem to work good and are easy to move from car to car.


----------

